# Homoeopathic treatment for Sexual behaviour



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thinking about getting these for Chester as he has gone loopy ut:

Anyone heard of the Gelsemium 30c ?

http://www.dorwest.com/Page/SexualBehaviour


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Homeopathy contains no active ingredients whatsoever. 30c is equivalent to one drop of the ingredient in a volume the size of the Milky Way. They believe the more dilut the substance is, the stronger it is.

It's utter twaddle. Save your money. See your vet. And possible a behaviourist.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've used gelsemium for colds, it was quite effective.( for humans ! ) but never used it on my dog. Sorry, not very helpful I know.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Homeopathy contains no active ingredients whatsoever. 30c is equivalent to one drop of the ingredient in a volume the size of the Milky Way. They believe the more dilut the substance is, the stronger it is.
> 
> It's utter twaddle. Save your money. See your vet. And possible a behaviourist.


Thankyou very much , but I have seen a vet and I'm not sure a behaviourist would help in this instance !


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont know if Im on the right theme here?is it because of over sexual behaviour? if so what about the implant thingy, cant remember what its called but I know it works


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Dont know if Im on the right theme here?is it because of over sexual behaviour? if so what about the implant thingy, cant remember what its called but I know it works


He had the implant in about two year ago, now it has fully worn off , it has proved he is better with the balls than without .

Just at this moment in time his hormones are through the roof because of an in season bitch adjacent to our garden


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> He had the implant in about two year ago, now it has fully worn off , it has proved he is better with the balls than without .
> 
> Just at this moment in time his hormones are through the roof because of an in season bitch adjacent to our garden


Better with the balls really wierd


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Better with the balls really wierd


He is less timid , and he will tolerate females again now , Like he did pre-implant, only at this moment he likes them just a little much !


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> He is less timid , and he will tolerate females again now , Like he did pre-implant, only at this moment he likes them just a little much !


Maybe castration then


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Maybe castration then


As I said better with his balls than without 

So it's not something I want to rush into , but I know that if he doesn't settle himself soon, it's something I'm going to have to re-consider


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd give it a go, personally mum cause you've tried pretty much everything else.

If it doesn't work then it doesn't work but if it does then problem solved x


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't tell from your post what your dog is actually doing that's not acceptable behaviour.....Don't dismiss the idea of a behaviourist outright cos not all behaviour that appears to us to be sexual ( eg humping) actually is. Bear in mind, if you've had advice from your Vet that not all Vets have made much of an in-depth study of behaviour.
I know where you're coming from with the not castrating thing. My dog is fearful/reactive and, having done a bit of research, I've come to the conclusion that it's not worth the risk of tipping his behaviour over the edge with loss of testosterone. That said, he has no problem behaviour and perhaps if he did I would be thinking again.
Having a bitch in season nearby isn't helping his behaviour at the moment....instinct is probably overriding reason.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Thinking about getting these for Chester as he has gone loopy ut:
> 
> Anyone heard of the Gelsemium 30c ?
> 
> http://www.dorwest.com/Page/SexualBehaviour


Hi, I have used various homeopathic remedies on various dogs with great success, the key is to know the RIGHT remedy.

You may belong to the TEETH community (tried everything else try homeopathy) but you may find that a specific remedy for your specific individual animal may indeed be of help.

Is there a Homeopathic vet near you? You can see them providing you let you current allopathic vet know.

I have two vets, one of each 

British Association of Homeopathic Veterinary Surgeons | Working to advance the understanding, knowledge and practice of veterinary homeopathy


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Homeopathy contains no active ingredients whatsoever. 30c is equivalent to one drop of the ingredient in a volume the size of the Milky Way. They believe the more dilut the substance is, the stronger it is.
> 
> It's utter twaddle. Save your money. See your vet. And possible a behaviourist.


Just because you don't understand how it works doesn't mean it's ineffective. I've had great results both on my pets and myself from homeopathy.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

I've heard this is also really effective


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Just because you don't understand how it works doesn't mean it's ineffective. I've had great results both on my pets and myself from homeopathy.[/]
> 
> Clearly, from that comment, I know a whole lot more about it than you, chum!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> Can't tell from your post what your dog is actually doing that's not acceptable behaviour.....Don't dismiss the idea of a behaviourist outright cos not all behaviour that appears to us to be sexual ( eg humping) actually is. Bear in mind, if you've had advice from your Vet that not all Vets have made much of an in-depth study of behaviour.
> I know where you're coming from with the not castrating thing. My dog is fearful/reactive and, having done a bit of research, I've come to the conclusion that it's not worth the risk of tipping his behaviour over the edge with loss of testosterone. That said, he has no problem behaviour and perhaps if he did I would be thinking again.
> Having a bitch in season nearby isn't helping his behaviour at the moment....instinct is probably overriding reason.


It's more stressful than un-acceptable very much so for him and us too.

It started about six week ago , howling through the night and day , when we are there or not it doesn't make a difference .

The pacing around the house whining , the constant marking outside including on my washing :scared: the licking up of any dogs urine then the mouth chattering, humping my nine year old dog , this has lessened after she has told him off a few times . His recall has gone as he his sniffing for a bitch , the lack of appetite is very worrying , he has lost quite a bit of weight . He only settles to sleep after a long walk or when he has tired himself out with all the pacing etc .

Food - he has rejected his normal food, pilchards , chicken, mince give him a treat and he will spit it out like its poison , I can persuade him to eat sometimes but not always , there's another problem whilst at work he also howls , normally he has great pleasure in his kong which we leave him with , he won't touch it .

Tbh at the moment he is of no pleasure 

I know that the dog adjacent to our garden finished her season over two weeks ago , yet this change in behaviour is still continuing , perhaps there is another in season dog nearby , I don't know

I looked into Tardak injection , but I don't like a lot of what I'm reading .

So I decided to try something A little different , there's no harm in trying IMO , and I don't feel like I'm wasting my money as said earlier in the thread as he is very very important to me, and I will try anything for him.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Hi, I have used various homeopathic remedies on various dogs with great success, the key is to know the RIGHT remedy.
> 
> You may belong to the TEETH community (tried everything else try homeopathy) but you may find that a specific remedy for your specific individual animal may indeed be of help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that , I will certainly as my vet when I go back, in a few days

I have decided to asked for his thyroid to be tested again, he last test was just over five months ago, just incase for some reason his soloxine is making him hyper . Perhaps I'm clutching at straws , but it's worth a check I think


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Tardek worked for mine. Then I got his balls chopped.


I appreciate the stress you must be under. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Does sound a lot to me like a dog with a nearby bitch in season...perhaps your local environment still carries her scent?
No idea how you would cope with this behaviour. I'm not one for medicating dogs on a whim, but as he seems to be driving both himself and you crazy, would it be worth asking your vet if there's anything that might help him over this time? Something to calm his behaviour? I've no experience of this so perhaps someone else on here has. Maybe something that would give you a window to work with a behaviourist?
Sorry this is of little constructive help.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Linda Weasel said:


> Does sound a lot to me like a dog with a nearby bitch in season...perhaps your local environment still carries her scent?
> No idea how you would cope with this behaviour. I'm not one for medicating dogs on a whim, but as he seems to be driving both himself and you crazy, would it be worth asking your vet if there's anything that might help him over this time? Something to calm his behaviour? I've no experience of this so perhaps someone else on here has.


The vet did suggest the Tardak injection , I did say I would think about it, but after doing some research etc I think I would rather stay away from it , the only other thing offered was castration, something I do not want to rush into .

He must have marked about forty bleeding times on our walk tonight :mad2:

It may be that his hormones are all over the place also as the implant has stopped working , his testicles have noticeably grew in the last two month or so


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Had to Google Tardak as had no clue....seems to be a version of chemical castration. I was thinking more of something to calm his symptoms a bit, maybe just on a temporary basis to give you both a break. For example, I've heard of prozac being used for dogs. Not suggesting this would be right, or that you need something to 'drug' your dog into submission, but it's used for anxiety symptoms in people. There must be others...we need sled dog hotel here, I think!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prozac woudl not be suitable for this type of issue and in any case should only be administered by a vet and preferably one who is also a behaviourist.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Long walks and keep him out of the garden. And ignore it. You`re not helping him by worrying so much about a temporary inconvenience IMO.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> The vet did suggest the Tardak injection , I did say I would think about it, but after doing some research etc I think I would rather stay away from it , the only other thing offered was castration, something I do not want to rush into .
> 
> He must have marked about forty bleeding times on our walk tonight :mad2:
> 
> It may be that his hormones are all over the place also as the implant has stopped working , his testicles have noticeably grew in the last two month or so


As far as it know an "implant" is just the same as Tardek, which is a long acting hormonal injection. Why would you not consider this? The dog appears to be very emotively stressed by this and surely anything which would help would be of benefit?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

The 'Prozac' bit may not be put clearly...wasn't for a second suggesting Prozac particularly; more wondering if there was somebody out there who knew if anything of that genre would be, temporarily, and on the advice of a Vet, of any help


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

If it's the hormones which are causing the issue, wouldn't it be more sensible to suppress these hormones? More straightforward anyway.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Burrowzig said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you don't understand how it works doesn't mean it's ineffective. I've had great results both on my pets and myself from homeopathy.[/]
> ...


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

korrok said:


> I've heard this is also really effective


Apparently it's a great source of Omega3 fatty acids.

I wouldn't use it though. You'd have to squeeze the snake really hard, and it would hurt.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Well it was you who first accused me of not understanding "how it works". I will again restate, in case you missed my meaning, I know more than you do about homeopathy.


The fact you don't understand meaning behind koror's picture says it all, really.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Linda Weasel said:


> The 'Prozac' bit may not be put clearly...wasn't for a second suggesting Prozac particularly; more wondering if there was somebody out there who knew if anything of that genre would be, temporarily, and on the advice of a Vet, of any help


I used the TM prozac as a generic term, as most people use the TM Hoover to mean vacuum cleaner.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> As far as it know an "implant" is just the same as Tardek, which is a long acting hormonal injection. Why would you not consider this? The dog appears to be very emotively stressed by this and surely anything which would help would be of benefit?


The implant works slightly different to the Tardak injection .

As I said earlier he had the implant in two years ago , it lasted much longer than the stated time, evidence is now starting to appear to vets that this is the case especially on small dogs , it lasted at least 18months with him.

If I have to do anything it will be a castration ,which I do not want to rush into, because of his fear issues . That is why I am looking at other things to try and take the edge off all this for him,in the hope we can just ride it out and get back to normal


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I understand that, paddyjulie, but if I understand correctly, both work to counteract the male hormones he produces- like castration. So if his fear issues were not exasserbated on the implant, then they shouldn't be with castration.

I gave two lots of Tardek to my dog. To test the water before castrTion. I wanted to see if it made any appreciable difference to his lunging and general dislike of other dogs. It seemed to help, and had the added bonus of making him less interesting and threatening to some other dogs. He also stopped his mega hump img! As a result, we followed up with castration.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> I understand that, paddyjulie, but if I understand correctly, both work to counteract the male hormones he produces- like castration. So if his fear issues were not exasserbated on the implant, then they shouldn't be with castration.
> 
> I gave two lots of Tardek to my dog. To test the water before castrTion. I wanted to see if it made any appreciable difference to his lunging and general dislike of other dogs. It seemed to help, and had the added bonus of making him less interesting and threatening to some other dogs. He also stopped his mega hump img! As a result, we followed up with castration.


They were exasperated when on the implant , as I said earlier he is better with his balls than without 
That is the main issue why I do not want to castrate , nor use the implant again or tardak for that matter.

But I do realise that this behaviour cannot carry on for much longer 

I feel like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place at the moment


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah! Much clearer. I obviously didn't read your posts carefully enough.

It is a dilemma. Would it be possible to speak to a vet with specialist knowledge in the subject?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Castration doesn`t stop humping. I`ve had castrated males who have tried to hump a bitch in season. And the sofa. 
Humping is a lot about excitement, which explains why young dogs get so obsessed with it. I always find distraction (starting a different game) the best way of breaking the habit. 
I have had neutered males living with an unspayed bitch - there was no real problem except for the fertile period - the dogs recognised it and we separated them then as they would hurt themselves getting all un-necessary then standing about not knowing what to do with themselves. 
I don`t know if the antimate spray might help? It masks the scent.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

paddyjulie said:


> The vet did suggest the Tardak injection , I did say I would think about it, but after doing some research etc I think I would rather stay away from it , the only other thing offered was castration, something I do not want to rush into .
> 
> He must have marked about forty bleeding times on our walk tonight :mad2:
> 
> It may be that his hormones are all over the place also as the implant has stopped working , his testicles have noticeably grew in the last two month or so


FWIW, Bates was neutered at 4 months (not by us) and he would mark every blade of grass if I'd let him. He also gets humpy when excited or with certain smells (I generally know when my female friends are at that time of the month). He will lick Breez's parts and chatter (she's spayed) and other fun behaviors. He's a royal pain for a neutered dog - to the point that I toy with the idea of checking him for a retained testicle.

Neutering - even chemically ain't always all it's cracked up to be behaviorally.

That said, the enlarged testicles thing sounds odd to me. I'd do a thorough vet check and get some bloods. Other than that, may be worthwhile to talk to a behaviorist.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Well it was you who first accused me of not understanding "how it works". I will again restate, in case you missed my meaning, I know more than you do about homeopathy.
> 
> The fact you don't understand meaning behind koror's picture says it all, really.


I understood it perfectly. Doesn't mean I have to respond as you expect.

And you think you know more than me about homeopathy? Prove it. With an open mind, if you're capable of that.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Castration has only been shown to consistently help with wandering and to a lesser extent, humping.

That, of course, doesn't mean it will always help.

For my own dog it helped on both counts. 

As I said before, a bit of a dilemma.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The enlarged testicles sound bad ouesi but merely reflect the fact that supreloin shrinks them, so when it wears off they go back to normal size


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> The enlarged testicles sound bad ouesi but merely reflect the fact that *supreloin shrinks them*, so when it wears off they go back to normal size


Ah! Did not know that. Much less alarming then, agreed!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok don't all jump on me! I need you to explain as I don't have male dogs! Why isn't he neutered ? And why injections ect .. Is he a show dog? 

Not judging,,, very much each to their own person , but just want to understand if your chemically neutering and it's not working why not do it for real ( sorry )


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Because it's unlikely to work as well, piggy baker.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Because it's unlikely to work as well, piggy baker.


Oh I see..

Well I don't really but OK


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

The hormone implants or injections basically "knock out " the effect of the male hormones-similar to what happends with castration.

If the implants don't work, then castration probably won't either.

I'm not very good at explaining things. Does that make sense?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Neutering does not stop the excitement or the humping. Sex is in the brain, not the gonads.....


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Neutering does not stop the excitement or the humping. Sex is in the brain, not the gonads.....


The gonads effect what goes on in the brain though.

Effects of castration on problem behaviors in male dogs with reference to age and duration of... - Abstract - Europe PubMed Central

As can be seen from this study, mounting behavioir was reduced by castration. As were some other behaviours.

And as we all know, for some males, their brains are in their gonads


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks you that makes much better sense  honestly


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments , I really appreciate them all 

I'm off work now for 10 days so we are going to be doing lots of extra walks, extra play and training so hopefully we can occupy him enough for his mind to be distracted . 
He's not been so bad today, twining and pacing this morning a bit , but no howling thank god :thumbup1:.

He is asleep now after a five mile walk with a full tummy of tripe , chicken and sweet potato which is good as the lack of appetite was also one of my concerns


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just thought I would update 

We decided that we had no choice but to castrate as he was so stressed it just wasn't fair, that was a week ago .

I am pleased to say all his behaviours in the house have gone, he is now back to himself  and his appetite is back to normal . 

Outside on walks he is getting there! He's not as obsessed about getting to the next lamp post / blade of grass and he is again starting to look at me /pay me attention whilst out .
Early days yet so I am not sure if his fears will worsen . I'm trying to keep all his experiences at the moment as positive as I can . The fact he will now take a piece of cheese from me is helping with this


----------

